# Do You Have Health Insurance?



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm trying to get an idea of how many of you have health insurance and what your paying per month for coverage. 

Please vote in the poll (anonymous) and if your willing please post below how much your paying a month. Should be interesting! 

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

My insurance is provided by my local union, and my employer pays for it.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> My insurance is provided by my local union, and my employer pays for it.


:tt2:

Non here!


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Nope none here either, but one of these days though:whistling


Dave


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, we have BCBS, it's about $700 a month. I'm 40...she's 28:thumbup::thumbup:..separate policies.

J


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Meant to add the  after the $700...just got too happy over the 40/28 thing:whistling

J


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

J F said:


> I'm 40...she's 28
> 
> J


You deserve an "atta boy" just for that alone:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks...it's only costing me $700 a month...money well spent...oops here she comes...gotta go fold laundry:no:

J


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Another thing, this same BCBS(blue cross/blue shield) policy...cost me $85 a month in '98.

Actually, it's not the same policy...over the years I've upped my deductible (out of pocket expenses) from $1,000 to $2,500. So I pay more to....pay more....damn...I should have gone to medical school

J


----------



## Debs (Mar 5, 2008)

Good topic Nathan....unfortunately Health Insurance is way to expensive for the self employed individual, yet no one should be without! 

For anyone interested: about.com has a site dedicated to health insurance for the individual, you can find it at healthinsurance.about.com, look for the section on individual policies.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

3k a year, family of 4, 3500 deductable


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I did have BCBS individual plan for family of three. $500 a month.(2 years ago)
And invested in getting my wife edumacated @ college. Now she carries the insurance. $300 a month but way better benefits. And it's group insurance.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi Chris

Who do you go through? That seems _verrrry _reasonable.

How long have you had the policy?

J


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I did have BCBS individual plan for family of three. $500 a month.(2 years ago)
> And invested in getting my wife edumacated @ college. Now she carries the insurance. $300 a month but way better benefits. And it's group insurance.



Yeah, a good education goes a long way...in a lot of ways. Good for you guys.:thumbsup:

J


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Blue Cross, basic plan, got it in September after 3 years with Kaiser which started out at $ 550.00 month and after 3 years hit $ 985.00 a month...considering we see a doctor once a year if were lucky I couldn't justify the cost. It is a just in case thing.

For everyone to know as well if you have healthy insurance and have your company pay for it, by law (In CA anyways) you must offer the same to your employees, i.e. you have your company pay 100% for yourself, you must offer 100% paid to your employees. If you don't want to do that pay for it yourself and avoid the discrimination hassle a disgruntled employee could put you through.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Chris Johnson said:


> Blue Cross, basic plan, got it in September after 3 years with Kaiser which started out at $ 550.00 month and after 3 years hit $ 985.00 a month...considering we see a doctor once a year if were lucky I couldn't justify the cost. It is a just in case thing.
> 
> For everyone to know as well if you have healthy insurance and have your company pay for it, by law (In CA anyways) you must offer the same to your employees, i.e. you have your company pay 100% for yourself, you must offer 100% paid to your employees. If you don't want to do that pay for it yourself and avoid the discrimination hassle a disgruntled employee could put you through.


Thanks for the info Chris. So, is this a policy through an employer then? That makes me feel a _little_ less of an idiot for paying what I do.

J


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I pay about $1,200 per quarter for BCBS personal/family policy that we pretty much never use.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Jason W said:


> :tt2:
> 
> Non here!



Jason....keep doing your push-ups and taking your vitamins man...and get a flu shot every year...even if they f$#@ed it up this year.

J


----------



## Thag (Nov 27, 2007)

I get mine trough the Chamber of Commerce, I pay $468.00 per month.


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

Family of 4 no health ins. Pay as we go. 13 years now. I figure we have saved over $50K in premiums over the years. But, we are blessed with above average health. We will prolly buy it in '09 if Obama wins ofcourse we will be forced to if Hillary gets in.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

$335.00 per month for the wife and I .


----------



## DelW (Jul 7, 2005)

The wife is a 911 Dispatcher so ours is through the police union. Not bad coverage either. Hers is paid 100% and its like 85$ a month to have me on it. I can't ***** about that.:thumbsup: Plus I tend not to get stopped by the cops anymore:whistling


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

PARA1 said:


> $335.00 per month for the wife and I .



Hey PARA1...who do you guys have coverage through...deductibles, etc...how long you've had the policy (s)...thnx.

J


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

DelW said:


> The wife is a 911 Dispatcher so ours is through the police union. Not bad coverage either. Hers is paid 100% and its like 85$ a month to have me on it. I can't ***** about that.:thumbsup: Plus I tend not to get stopped by the cops anymore:whistling



Good coverage einstein....I _fully_ support full benefits for all law enforcement and their families.
(yeah, I know that's another argument)

J


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

tgeb said:


> I pay about $1,200 per quarter for BCBS personal/family policy that we pretty much never use.


That's what we pay it for, right Tom? Hopefully not to use it....

J


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I have health Insurance a few times a year. I go through ehealthinsurance.com they are pretty good. I am about to get a plan for around $130 a month including dental.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

wow, the poll is almost completely even between the for choices.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't think its for choices...it's what we get forced into.

J


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Chris Johnson said:


> Blue Cross, basic plan, got it in September after 3 years with Kaiser which started out at $ 550.00 month and after 3 years hit $ 985.00 a month...considering we see a doctor once a year if were lucky I couldn't justify the cost. It is a just in case thing.
> 
> For everyone to know as well if you have healthy insurance and have your company pay for it, by law (In CA anyways) you must offer the same to your employees, i.e. you have your company pay 100% for yourself, you must offer 100% paid to your employees. If you don't want to do that pay for it yourself and avoid the discrimination hassle a disgruntled employee could put you through.


 
Chris, 

What if coverage were just offered for each administrative personell? Does that exclude the laboring employees?

Ed

Oh, Wife gets the insurance, and it costs about $ 900.00 per year to cover me and my 5 year old son.

One more thing: *I am 50 and she is 31. *:whistling


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Chris,
> 
> What if coverage were just offered for each administrative personell? Does that exclude the laboring employees?
> 
> ...


Ed's oneupme on a couple of posts now...nice:notworthy..fffff'in showoff

J


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

I have none but my dad has a family plan and pays $1900 every 3 months. It started out at around $700 every 3 months until he used it. It covers my mom, dad, and sister. I thinks its a waist of money myself, he could spend more and have a way better policy.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

We are with Regence which is a Blue shield provider. 
http://www.regence.com/

We have there best plan, Preferred with a $750 deductible. And it covers just about everything, vison, dental, chiropractic, etc. that a lot of other slightly cheaper plans do not cover. In fact they don't offer this plan anymore, but we are grandfathered in until we cancel or change to another plan.

But I just hit the next age bracket since I turned 50 last month, and my rate went up $90 a month. For both the wife and I, she is 41 we pay just over $900 a month now since my rate increase.

I have been shopping other plans, but they aren't really any or much cheaper unless you give up a lot or pay a high deductible. And by the time you pay the deductible, you could have just paid for the better plan.


----------



## Milhaus (Feb 11, 2007)

BCBS - $676.53/mo and $1250 deductible for 5 with riders for my wife and daughter and no pregnancy plan. (not that I want the pregnancy plan anyway, but a couple of them weren't planned) You know, that's the first time I've actually wrote out the I have 5 people in my family. We're almost to the next rate plan I'm sure - sh?t that's a lot of kids!! 

I hope i never have to pay $900, but what I pay is still too high. I need to find a doc that sets flat rates for all patients. Flu shot is $20. Done deal. Strep test is $40 bucks. Done deal. So you know exactly what its going to cost. I heard about a doc outside of NYC that operates like this. I wish he was here. I'd switch to him and hazard only in a heartbeat.

mark


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Milhaus said:


> BCBS - $676.53/mo and $1250 deductible for 5 with riders for my wife and daughter and no pregnancy plan. (not that I want the pregnancy plan anyway, but a couple of them weren't planned) You know, that's the first time I've actually wrote out the I have 5 people in my family. We're almost to the next rate plan I'm sure - sh?t that's a lot of kids!!
> 
> I hope i never have to pay $900, but what I pay is still too high. I need to find a doc that sets flat rates for all patients. Flu shot is $20. Done deal. Strep test is $40 bucks. Done deal. So you know exactly what its going to cost. I heard about a doc outside of NYC that operates like this. I wish he was here. I'd switch to him and hazard only in a heartbeat.
> 
> mark


You're doing what you have to do...it's expensive...:sad:

J


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Ed;

The way it was explained to me years ago was as an employer I must not discriminate against anyone so what's good for the goose is good for the gander. It only becomes an issue if someone finds out and wants to make an issue out of it...they can and I am told it could be costly...so I just pay my health insurance personally to avoid any conflict.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

My wife works for an insurance company:thumbup: so we pay about $150/month for medical. It's an 80/20 plan so we have to pay 20%. We went without ins. last year and got burned when she spent a couple days in the hospital

P.S. I'm 31, she's 39 but smokin hot!!:clap:


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Have not had medical insurance for years. I do have:
Flex Spending Account 
Set amount donated from paycheck (pretax)

Catastrophic and Cancer Policy
Pay 40 a month, pays out set amount for certain things, premiums refunded after 20 years.

Put 400 month into savings account, what I don't use for medical rolls into IRA and end of year.

No kids so it works for us. We are both late 40s and fairly healthy, except hubby has diabetes, automatic denial from many insurance, increased rates from ones that will accept.

I had surgery last year and the hospital offered 8% interest on a payment plan or 5% discount for paying cash. I have found many DRs. will offer up to 50% discount if you pay cash at time of service.

After posting this, hubby ripped hand open doing yard work! Drive 50 miles to urgent care, 2 hours and $265 for stitches later he is ok. On the plus side, Dr needs her house painted and hired us!


----------



## Electricmanscot (Feb 6, 2005)

Intersting responses. I have a family plan HMO that I pay $1500.00 a month for. Just increased from $1200.00. And yes, my rates I bill out at are going up too.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

The electrical inspector said he has to buy his own health insurence and he said last year they spent a little over $25000 for it. Thats with him his wife and daughter. He did say it was a pretty good policy.

There is a huge farm near by and one of the owners said he pays $650 a month just for him, his wife died. He said its a very good policy.


----------



## MidMtnGurl (Aug 28, 2007)

Individual plan. SelectHealth (Utah).
$126/month for just myself.
$1500/yr deductible w/ $5000 out-of-pocket maximum.

Covers 80% of most services after deductible is met. Deductible is waived for preventitive care office visits, which just have a copay of $15. Deductible does apply to prescriptions, which are $10 after deductible is met.

Works for me for now since I have no real health issues. First time in my life I've had to buy my own insurance. Before starting the contracting business, I always had insurance provided by my employer.


----------



## Bozzy (Feb 22, 2008)

> Family of 4 no health ins. Pay as we go. 13 years now. I figure we have saved over $50K in premiums over the years. But, we are blessed with above average health. We will prolly buy it in '09 if Obama wins ofcourse we will be forced to if Hillary gets in.


*Very risky business.* 50k could potentially be a drop in the bucket. I truly hope your good fortune holds out. My wife (she was only 30 at the time) was diagnosed with breast cancer in 1996. Unfortunately she lost her 10yr. battle 18 months ago. We never thought anything like this could happen to us, but it did. I have been self employed ever since we were married, and our health insurance was supplied through her employer. Over that 10yrs, her medical expenses were in excess of *3 million*. My youngest is now in college, and I have student health insurance for him, but nothing for myself. Now that I have somewhat regained my composer, I am reseaching coverage for myself. I have always been in perfect health, but that can change in a heartbeat. Health insurance is expensive, but take it from me, it is not worth the risk of going without.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Bozzy said:


> Health insurance is expensive, but take it from me, it is not worth the risk of going without.


But the problem is when you have to buy it for yourself they just raise your rates until you cant afford it. It pretty much is a one time deal. After you use the insurece your rates keep going up until you cant afford it.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Paid by the employer at 5 dollars a hour. 
Most coverage is 90/10 plus dental,vision,life ins and dismemberment ins plus 70% of wages are paid if out of work for a long term illness or dismemberment. Whole family is covered


----------



## cueball707 (Jan 18, 2007)

I have group health insurance for my business. I only have 1 part timer and my wife does the books. I pay about $450 a month for myself, my wife, and our 3 kids.


----------



## CA Contractor (Nov 29, 2007)

Bozzy - so sorry for your loss - my husband was always very healthy, kept insurance for major medical issues. Long story short, he had symptoms went to dr & had to have major surgery. Thank God he's OK & we had insurance, you could lose your house & business w/just one incident. Pay $600/mo. Troubleseeker check w/Blue Shield as they can offer different plan if you don't want to pay that much. Chris J is right on about offering medical to all employees (we also are in CA), although accountant told us IRS had new ruling last yr in which officers of S corp to be reimbursed for health premiums paid. Anyway can't stress enough if you don't have health insurance, get some even if it's just for major medical, definitely worth it.


----------



## HellisLikeNewrk (Mar 25, 2008)

I am in the process of hiring people, so I looked into it. Individual insurance in NJ is worthless (State regulations destroyed the personal insurance market here). Once I have at least two people on the payroll, the insurance is better.

I found out I could offer basic catastrophic care for under $300 a month / per employee assuming my employees are all:
1. Under 45
2. All men (women drive up costs since they get sick more and have a habit of getting pregnant)

Basically the employee is on the hook for the first $10k but is covered into the millions after that. My tentative plan is to attach a health savings account. The HSA doesn't make the plan cheaper, but provides some insurance to me as the employer: For example, my employee gets a bad upper respiratory infection. Without an HSA, he avoids going to the Dr. because he never puts aside cash for events like this. With an HSA (which I will fund) he can ONLY use that money for medical. He has the cash then to go to the Doc, get treated, and be back at work in a couple days (instead of being out for a month because the infection got out of control).

For the moment though, I am on my wife's insurance through her employer. Its a gold-plated HMO that is very expensive (and I have used only once in the past three years).


----------



## Laketahoedan (Feb 16, 2008)

I pay $180/mo for BC ppo5000 for myself and it sucks seeing how I have not used it in years. 

I have not been to a doctor in over 3 years and I despise western medicine. I do not take any pharmaceuticals, not even aspirin. If I get hit by a bus, by all means bring me to the hospital and let the anesthesiologists at me.

I do however do some fairly extreme snowboarding in the winter and dirt biking/motocross in the summer and fall. And if I have one accident the insurance pays off.
I think my deductible is $7500 and I know from experience that a day in the hospital/ER costs more than that.

For anyone that does not have insurance (especially if you have family/dependents) you are stupid and irresponsible. <edit> no, you are an idiot<>IMO I do not care how healthy you are (or think you are) IF something happens you are 'ed.
You will spend all your money and be broke, your kids college fund will be gone. IMO
I hate the scumbag Insurance companies and our health care system but until that changes you are jeopardizing your lively hood and those that depend on you.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

1200 a month, separate policies. i'm 34, shes 36, and one, (soon to be two) children on her policy. 

i hate writing that huge check equal to our mortgage payment each month!

i don't want the government running things but i don't want to be paying for all the losers who want to smoke, drink and do drugs and then expect us to pay for their high health care costs. 

healthcare should be based on how healthy you are, just like LIFE INSURANCE!!!!


----------



## constrkings (Feb 20, 2008)

HellisLikeNewrk said:


> I am in the process of hiring people, so I looked into it. Individual insurance in NJ is worthless (State regulations destroyed the personal insurance market here). Once I have at least two people on the payroll, the insurance is better.
> 
> I found out I could offer basic catastrophic care for under $300 a month / per employee assuming my employees are all:
> 1. Under 45
> 2. All men (women drive up costs since they get sick more and have a habit of getting pregnant)


I am in Jersey also (South South Jersey for those of you who have been following that other thread ) and you're right, individual insurance is worthless. I am interested in knowing which company you found this information from. 

We currently have health insurance on our kids but not on ourselves which I agree is stupid. We had it until about three months ago and the rates just got out of control so we want to look into getting it through the business -- when you say two people on payroll, would myself and my wife count? Being that we both get a check from the business? Or not since we are the owners?


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

I met with an agent to find out about insurance and learned a few things.
Check this site to find out what is in your Medical file
http://www.mib.com/html/request_your_record.html
Insurance companies will sign you up at a low rate, find out you have diabetes, high blood pressure, overweight, or ??? and raise your rates.
Do not apply for insurance until you are sure it is the right company, if you get turned down, it is really hard to get.


----------



## HellisLikeNewrk (Mar 25, 2008)

constrkings said:


> I am in Jersey also (South South Jersey for those of you who have been following that other thread ) and you're right, individual insurance is worthless. I am interested in knowing which company you found this information from.
> 
> We currently have health insurance on our kids but not on ourselves which I agree is stupid. We had it until about three months ago and the rates just got out of control so we want to look into getting it through the business -- when you say two people on payroll, would myself and my wife count? Being that we both get a check from the business? Or not since we are the owners?



Yes, you and your wife count. I contacted two of my local insurance agents and got info from them. I also got quotes online via insurance agents that advertise HSA's specifically. There are lots of choices out there once you get into business health insurance (apposed to individual). Read the fine print! For example, some plans don't cover drugs, which can kill you financially if you get one of the following:
1. Drug resistant TB which is back in the USA because of illegals getting in without health screenings. It costs around $250k in drugs to cure.
2. Cancer.. the drugs ain't cheap.

Remember, the HSA doesn't really make the insurance cheaper. It does allow you to put over $5k a year away, tax deferred, for long term health / retirement savings. You can invest that money just like an IRA or 401k.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't have any I look at it as a Luxury item, I have a Insurance Agent who told me he could get a Healthcare plan for $151.00 per month with a $1,500.00 deductible on Hosiptal stays, a $20 co pay. But I see it as a waste of money, Cause I see it that No matter how much money or Healthcare plan you have when it is your time to go and Your Bingo Ball is pulled upstair Your goin. I can spend my hard earned wages on other things then Healthcare, I feel Doctors should lower their prices. as for Goverment Healthcare look at Canada, one of my customers told me that his wifes Father had to wait 6 months to get treatment for Heart problems, He could have died, but he was lucky, You look back 100 years when a Doctor would take a Home baked pie as payment and they would come to your home, but now they want us to put their kids through college and let them drive that new BMW. so I look at Healthcare as nothing more then a Big rip off of the Middle class and Low Income people and the Rich get all the Bells and Whistles. :thumbsup:the rest of us get to take a number and wait to be seen.:w00t:
My girlfriend has Epilipsy and the State took her Driver License away cause of it and will not give it back to her, they also told her she would have to pay for her Medicine which costs $190.00 for one month, the other kicker is she can't get a job cause of her Epilipsy. So she goes without the Meds and she also Drives. Our Goverment can't even run this Country and now people want them to run Healthcare. The Democrats are reaching for a pie in the sky with National Healthcare, it's going to be like Mininum Wages the Goverment raised it and every other job also raised their pay so what was the good in it? Here in Michigan we are seeing American Axle workers being told to take a pay cut of 50%. I don't see any Canidate going to make these items work. Obama is now attacking the working class with his remarks about 2nd Amendment and Religion yeah He's a real American:laughing:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

frank. you are really risking it big time, especially if you have kids are want to have kids. it's not always a death sentence to be sick, so are you willing to have a huge bill for something that isn't even life threatening? to people who think it's better to spend money on other things like fancy cars, plasma tv's and quads or whatever, and not spend it on healthcare for their family, they are just playing russian roulette and all that money you think you are saving will all go down the drain if you get sick and even spend a week in the hospital. i don't like paying my healthcare, but the last thing i need is a bill that is several hundred thousand dollars if not millions if myself or anyone in my family gets sick.
you are just another number the democrats can add up to say, hey, look how many people don't have healthcare in this country. that number is no where near the real numbers. they aren't factoring in the people who are choosing not to have it. 
i won't support universal healthcare either, it's going to be a mess and it will never get passed. maybe a hybrid plan. i'm sick of my rates being high for all the people who want to smoke, drink and do drugs and then not have insurance, they should be paying the high rates, i'm healthy, my rates should be low!! i don't eat fast food everyday either like a lot of morons out there. we are an unhealthy nation because we eat junk, dont' exercise, smoke and drink too much, and then expect the government to bail us out when we get sick, of expect everyone else to pay for it because we don't have insurance.


----------



## UltraV (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I've been procrastinating for a long time now.


----------



## kenscar (Mar 7, 2008)

Had health insurance through my union, IATSE, for years. It was a pretty good plan. If you worked enough it didn't cost anything but once a show was canceled or went into hiatus you had to start paying. I think it was about $400/month for me, my wife and one kid. Last year I started my own business, moved to another state and had another kid. Now there are four of us to insure and I just haven't been able to afford it. Last year was the first year I went without insurance in a long time - but it saved me thousands because we wouldn't have used it anyway! We did go to the doctor a couple times for minor things but just paid out of pocket, maybe $100 for each visit - a bargain compared to paying $700/month premiums. I understand it's a gamble but it's a gamble some of us (most of us?) have to take.

PLUS, even if you have health insurance getting sick or injured can still ruin your life financially - just watch Michael Moore's "Sicko".

Despite all that - getting health insurance again is still one of my top priorities - soon as I can afford it.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Dan, I am 51 years old and as for having kids those days are way past, I have two grown kids that are 22 and 24. I have been to the Doctor maybe a dozen times in my life time. I really could careless if something happened to me, I would not go to see a doctor I don't Believe in doctors I feel that between them and lawyers are two of the biggest rip offs of our society. I Believe in when it's my time then I will deal with it, The way things are going up here in Michigan very few have Healthcare with all the lay offs and buys out we have seen. But if you get sick it's no ones fault but your own, I feel fine and if I have a major medical problem I always have my 22 to stop that problem so I really don't care in other words.:thumbsup: Then the State of Michigan is going to get whats left for organ donation so this way my kids don't have to pay for a funeral service, they can just throw what's left in a dumpster somewhere. good enough for me:thumbup:
another thing is that with the President cutting Medicaid, in our State we will see 15,300 people who will lose thier coverage and the State will lose $735 Million dollars in Federal aid. But when it come to insurance I feel you get what you feel you need.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Blue Cross Blue Shield just raised me $60./ per month starting May. Not 10 not 20 $60.00 I pay for this alone, add in how much Im put in the gas tank, the IRS and everything else its terrible.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

tom m said:


> Blue Cross Blue Shield just raised me $60./ per month starting May. Not 10 not 20 $60.00 I pay for this alone, add in how much Im put in the gas tank, the IRS and everything else its terrible.


Add it up, comes out to like 60% of your pay and I dont even have health insurence.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Government jobs are the way these days. I have friends that are as dumb as wood (cops) that are making six figuire salaries, great benefits, pensions vacation time. I knew in January I wasnt going on vacation this summer. Im going broke staying afloat the last few years. These guys almost got there 20yrs in--they will be collecting pension and working somewhere else. My parents cant afford the taxes and the health insurance in NJ anymore what do you do just die its terrible. Self employed people have zero protection if your not real successful.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

tom m said:


> Government jobs are the way these days. I have friends that are as dumb as wood (cops) that are making six figuire salaries, great benefits, pensions vacation time. I knew in January I wasnt going on vacation this summer. Im going broke staying afloat the last few years. These guys almost got there 20yrs in--they will be collecting pension and working somewhere else. My parents cant afford the taxes and the health insurance in NJ anymore what do you do just die its terrible. Self employed people have zero protection if your not real successful.


Yep gov jobs are the way to go. Thats why I was thinking about joining the national gaurd. You can retire from there just like a gov job but you only work 1 weekend a month. And if this contractor thing doesnt work out and I get a job at a road commision or something after 20 years Ill get 2 retirements, like 4k a month. And most government jobs you can buy years off your retirement and retire early like in 15 years.


----------

